# Rapido Scheiber control panel questions



## Redmax95 (May 15, 2015)

I've recently acquired a 2009 Rapido 997M. It didn't come with any Rapido-specific documentation (which is another story). I've managed to work out most of it, but I have a couple of questions for which I'd appreciate your help:

1 - When it's plugged into the mains at home, does the Scheiber panel need to be switched on to charge/condition the batteries, or can it be turned off?

2 - When I start the engine there's a long beep, that I think is coming from the Scheiber panel. What does that signify please?

Thanks

Jason


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

According to my Rapido manual (I have CBE panel but the manual covers both) the alarm could be:

electric step out
Fresh water below 20%
waste water over 80%
leisure battery below 11v

I can scan the relevant page this evening, if nobody else comes up with a digital copy beforehand, but no time now.

Nothing lost by leaving the panel on whilst charging.

Kev

ps probably worth asking a Rapido dealer for the price of a replacement manual.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

On our van (not a Rapido) the buzzer sounds when the engine is started if the habitation door step is out, as per Kev's info.

The step automatically retracts and the buzzer stops. Could this be what is happening with yours?


----------



## Redmax95 (May 15, 2015)

Hi, thanks for your responses. It doesn't have a step so it's not that...

The dealer I bought it from is supposed to be sourcing a manual.

I don't think it makes a noise when the fresh water is empty, just flashes an alarm on the display.

Kev - I know you say I can have the panel switched on for the charging to work, but do I need to?

Thanks

Jason


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi Jason

On my 2008 Rapido with CBE panel the battery DOES charge with the control panel switched off, presumably it would be the same with the Scheiber panel.

Scheiber panel page from manual attached as promised.

Kev

ps As well as the Rapido manual I also had a CBE manual which is more detailed. I would think that there is an equivalent Scheiber manual available, possibly available to download from their website.


----------



## Redmax95 (May 15, 2015)

Thanks Kev


----------

